# LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar



> *LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt​*
> Der LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF zur Schadensbegrenzung gekündigt.
> 
> Damit geht  der LSFV-NDS konsequent den angekündigten Weg weiter:
> ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Und was bedeutet das jetzt für den Landesverband?
Sind die jetzt Angeltechnisch im rechtsfreien Raum oder wird es ein eigenständiger Verband ?
Ich bitte mal jemand mir das zu erklären....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Für den LV bedeutet das, dass die ca. 180.000 Euro im Jahr sparen ab 2014, die sie bisher dem VDSF in den Rachen geworfen haben für nix..

Ansonsten ändert sich nix, für die Angler eh nicht.....

Der LV bleibt ja bestehen, nur die teure Mitgliedschaft im nutzlosen Bundesverband wurde gekündigt....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



> Der LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF zur Schadensbegrenzung gekündigt.


Finde ich saugut, dann bin ich jetzt ja quasi VDSF-los! :m
Das habe ich mir schon eine Zeit lang gewünscht - und jetzt ist es passiert!

Außer dass da auf 2 Papieren VDSF draufsteht, Geld vom Verein hin abgeführt wird, sind die nie in realiter irgendwie positiv in Erscheinung getreten. 
Nur mit negativen Ereignissen in der Presse und ihren Rückwirkungen. (Verbote etc.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Glückwunsch
:m


----------



## zorra (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

180000 euro dafür muss man doch etwas bekommen???können und werden andere Landesverbände da nachziehen oder ist diesbezüglich nix bekannt...die machen seid 40Jahren nix und bekommen soviel Geld nur von einem einzigen Verband was mag das dennn Bundes weit für eine Summe sein????ich glaub es nicht.#d
gr.zorra


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



> mag das dennn Bundes weit für eine Summe sein????ich glaub es nicht


Knapp 1,3 Mio. pro Jahr..

Reicht denen im VDSF-Bund aber immer noch nicht - damit haben sie seit 2009 trotzdem knapp 400.000 Miese gemacht...


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Finde ich saugut, dann bin ich jetzt ja quasi VDSF-los! :m
> Das habe ich mir schon eine Zeit lang gewünscht - und jetzt ist es passiert!



Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten!? :q :q :q
War´st also immer schön artig. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Ah ja ...
und warum schmeißen wir in MV die Kasperköppe vom VDSF nicht gleich mit raus ?
Und dann machen wir einen Verein von Anglern für Angler


----------



## zorra (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Knapp 1,3 Mio. pro Jahr..
> 
> Reicht denen im VDSF-Bund aber immer noch nicht - damit haben sie seit 2009 trotzdem knapp 400.000 Miese gemacht...


...was haben sie mit dem Geld gemacht???und brauchen sie es nicht öffentlich zu machen so das man es einsehen kann??wo könnte man es den sehen falls es öffentlich ist??
gr.zorra


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



zorra schrieb:


> ...was haben sie mit dem Geld gemacht???und brauchen sie es nicht öffentlich zu machen so das man es einsehen kann??wo könnte man es den sehen falls es öffentlich ist??
> gr.zorra


Naja, wenn man knapp 1,3 Mio. pro Jahr kriegt und das dann immer noch nicht reicht denen im VDSF-Bund, ist man eben eher öffentlichkeitsscheu. 
;-))

Vor allem wenn man damit seit 2009 trotzdem knapp 400.000 Miese gemacht hat... 

Ganz nach unten scrollen, da sind die Bilanzen von VDSF und DAV veröffentlicht:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Hier findest Du ein Interview mit dem Präsidenten Klasing vom LSFV-SH, das einiges zum Austritt erklären  dürfte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369



Demnäxt hier bei uns:
Zusammenfassung und Übersicht dieser Bilanzen seit 2009 zum einfacheren Verständnis auf jeweils einer Seite (wohl näxte Woche)..


----------



## Deep Down (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Intern muss die Kündigung im Außenverhältnis nun noch bestätigt werden!

Ansonsten aber! :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Intern muss die Kündigung im Außenverhältnis nun noch bestätigt werden!
> 
> Ansonsten aber! :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


Nach meinen Rückmeldungen von NDS-Vereinen aber Formsache - die sind größtenteils sehr erfreut über diesen Schritt... 

Noch nicht eine negative Stimme gehört diesbezüglich...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Das wundert mich nicht!

Nun mal sehen, was sich dann Neues auf Verbandsebene aus den Freien strukturiert! 

So beseitigt man jedenfalls die blinden Selbstverliebten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das wundert mich nicht!
> 
> Nun mal sehen, was sich dann Neues auf Verbandsebene aus den Freien strukturiert!
> 
> *So beseitigt man jedenfalls die blinden Selbstverliebten*!



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Habe mal den Halbjahresabschluß des VDSF gelesen und finde die Abrechnung der Reisekosten sehr nett.
Präsident     3657,46 €
Präsidium    11401,15 €
Personal          84,00 €
DOSB/NOV      642,08 €

Wer man sich die Ausgaben des Verbandes mal genau durchliest und es nicht versteht wo unsere Gelder geblieben sind dem ist nicht zu helfen.
Lösen wir diesen Verband auf und machen etwas was unseren Interessen entspricht


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



> Lösen wir diesen Verband auf und machen etwas was unseren Interessen entspricht


:vik::vik::vik:

Es wachen immer mehr auf .....

Venceremos.....


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Logischerweise entstehen jedem Verein und Verband kosten, es ist auch zu verstehen das in heutiger Zeit jeder der für die Interessen seiner Mitglieder eintritt ,für den entstandenen Aufwand entschädigt werden soll.
Diese Kosten sollten aber für jedes einzelne Mitglied übersichtlich und verständlich bleiben.
Natürlich brauchen wir Vertreter in allen Instanzen die über unsere Angelegenheiten entscheiden damit wir nicht wie bisher über den Tisch gezogen werden und unserem Hobby in einer Form nachgehen können die dem entspricht was Angeln einmal war.
Diese Personen sollten aber dem Demokratischen Entscheid ihrer Basis folgen und nicht das tun was möglicherweise für ihren Geldbeutel gut ist.


----------



## Belly33 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Weiter so °°


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Kurze Frage OT:
Mir fällt auf, dass viele aus MeckPomm hier schreiben und das gut finden, was NDS da macht..

Dann seid ihr wohl alle nicht in eurem LV in MV, der ja unbedingt diese Fusion will, gerade wegen der NDS jetzt gekündigt hat..

Oder seid ihr da nur die Minderheit und könnt euch nicht durchsetzen??

OT aus..


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Der VDSf und auch DAV werden damit ja indirekt gezwungen endlich Rede und Antwort zu stehen.

Hier wird endlich so langsam Demokratie erzwungen.

Weiter so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



> Der VDSf und auch DAV werden damit ja indirekt gezwungen endlich Rede und Antwort zu stehen.


Träumer - diese Kommunikationmauerkünstler der Bundesverbände und der (w)irren Initiative werden niemals ehrlich den Anglern Rede und Antwort stehen..


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumer - diese Kommunikationmauerkünstler der Bundesverbände und der (w)irren Initiative werden niemals ehrlich den Anglern Rede und Antwort stehen..



Ich glaube, da könntest Du recht haben.  :g

Ignoranten ignorieren sogar den Austritt des LSFV Nds.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der VDSf und auch DAV werden damit ja indirekt gezwungen endlich Rede und Antwort zu stehen.
> 
> Hier wird endlich so langsam Demokratie erzwungen.
> 
> Weiter so.



Btw., hat eigentlich irgendjemand Informationen zur VDSF GmbH ?

Ich mein ja nur, wegen Rede und Antwort......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Ja, die gibt es, die GmbH.................................................................................

Mehr an relevanten Infos haben ja nicht mal LV-Präsis auf Nachfrage gekriegt...


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Es leider so das in unserem LV zuviele alte Leute sitzen,welche sich möglicherweise noch in alten Seilschaften verstricken und damit den ehrlichen Anglern jedwede Möglichkeit zur Mitsprache absprechen.
Wir sind nun mal in einem Bundesland welches vom Tourismus lebt und Angler sind nun mal solche.
Gleichzeitig haben wir auch einen hohe Anteil an Naturschutzgebieten,doch dieser Schutz kann nur mit den Menschen funktioniern.Dadurch entsteht ein gewisser Wiederspruch den man aber nicht allein durch Verbote erzwingen kann.Wenn es hier so weitergeht sind bald die letzten Möglichkeiten zB. um vom Ufer aus zu angeln gesperrt. Und das nur weil wir uns stillschweigend von Brüssel aus vorschreiben lassen was wir zu tun und zu lassen haben.
Es sind einfach zu wenige die merken das wir einfach nur verarscht werden.


----------



## Knispel (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Es leider so das in unserem LV zuviele alte Leute sitzen,welche sich möglicherweise noch in alten Seilschaften verstricken


 
Dann lasse dich da rein wählen und ändere das, nicht immer meckern - etwas bewegen. Vergesse aber nicht - auch Du wirst alt und das schneller als du denkst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, die gibt es, die GmbH.................................................................................
> 
> Mehr an relevanten Infos haben ja nicht mal LV-Präsis auf Nachfrage gekriegt...



Was mich gleich zur nächsten Frage treibt.

Ist die VDSF-GmbH Bestandteil der Verschmelzung, oder bleibt sie danach als Eigenständige und Verbandsunabhängige Gesellschaft bestehen oder wird gar still aufgelöst ?

Bleibt sie bestehen und wird Bestandteil der Verschmelzung, dann wurden bisher die entsprechenden Dokumente nicht vollständig ausgelegt, was wiederum ein - wie auch immer geartetes -  Abstimmungsergebnis im Februar anfechtbar macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Da die GmbH dem VDSF gehört und der DAV in den VDSF übertritt bleibt die GmbH dann mit allen Risiken im dann in DAFV umbenannten VDSF, würd ich mal behaupten.

Das hat aber ja  nix mit NDS und deren Austritt zu tun...

Zu den Finanzen kommen wir näxte Woche in einem Extrathread hier in diesem Theater ;-)

Hier also bitte wieder zum Thema..

Danke


----------



## smithie (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

- Reisekosten: nun ja, niemand wird aus persönlicher Freude in Deutschland für einen Verband rumreisen. D.h. die angefallenen Auslagen für Reisen im Rahmen der Verbandstätigkeit sind dann auch zu ersetzen.
Über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Reisen kann man wohl streiten (und ich [man?] nichts sagen, weil ich [man] nicht weiß, waruum da wohin gefahren wurde).

- Austritt NDS: ok, die Entscheidung kam ja mal richtig überraschend ;-)
Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde: grätscht man als niedersächsischer LV-Delegierter vor dem Austritt Ende 2013 nochmal der Fusion dazwischen?
Will heißen: 
a) fährt die NDS Delegation im Februar nach Berlin und stimmt 
b) gegen die Fusion?

- tritt man, falls die Fusion kommt, dem DAFV wieder bei?


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Die Risiken trägt aber eigentlich die GmbH alleine. Es sei denn der VDSF hat der GmbH finaziel unter die Arme in form von darlehen gegriffen.

Ich würde mir nicht soviel Gedanken um die GmbH machen.
Die steht erstmal alleine für sich da.
Und wenn deren Bilanzen ebenso miserabel sind, hat der VDSF auch erstmal nichts damit zu tun.

Das sind zwei getrennte gesellschaftsstrukturen.
Einmal e.V. und einmal GmbH

Dat is wie bei der fast Pleite von Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



> tritt man, falls die Fusion kommt, dem DAFV wieder bei?


Oooch Leute, zu was veröffentlichen wir eigentlich immer alle Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369

Genau wegen der Fusion und deren Gefahren (Beitragserhöhung, keine definierten Ziele etc.) wollen die ja gerade raus aus einem möglichen DAFV...

Deswegen kam ja gerade auch die Kündigung, um dann nicht auch noch mehr Beitrag zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## faceman (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Ich finde es super das unser LV es endlich gemacht hat.


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



faceman schrieb:


> Ich finde es super das unser LV es endlich gemacht hat.


...und ich denke mal, der Neid vieler Nicht-Niedersachsen prallt auch an Dir ab.#h


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Und wer mit seinem Verein dem LFV Weser-Ems angeschlossen ist und (als Verein) ebenfalls aus dem ganzen Fusions-Wirrwarr aussteigen möchte, braucht jetzt einfach nur den Landesverband zu wechseln und eine Mitgliedschaft im LSFV Niedersachsen zu beantragen.

Angler, die nahe der Grenze zu Niedersachsen in einem anderen Bundesland wohnen und organisiert sein wollen, können sich überlegen, einem niedersächsischen Verein beizutreten.

Schade, dass der LSFV Niedersachsen in seiner Satzung diesen Punkt hat:


			
				§1 schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Der Landesverband ist ein Zusammenschluss von im Lande Niedersachsen (Organisationsbereich) ansässigen Angelvereinen.


Sonst hätten wir jetzt eine Bundesalternative...:m


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Naja, ich hatte zu meinen ca. 40 "Dienstreisen" pro Jahr, die meisten davon mit einer, manchmal mit mehreren Übernachtungen. Wieviel Sprit verfährst Du pro Jahr, wenn Du zum Angeln fährst?
Kurz: Ich finde die Kosten nicht unangemessen. Ein Präsident muss quer und kreuz durch die ganze Republik. Soll er das alles selber finanzieren?



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Habe mal den Halbjahresabschluß des VDSF gelesen und finde die Abrechnung der Reisekosten sehr nett.
> Präsident 3657,46 €
> Präsidium 11401,15 €
> Personal 84,00 €
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Die Erforderlichkeit des Anfalles dieser Kosten lässt sich aber überprüfen!


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Erforderlichkeit des Anfalles dieser Kosten lässt sich aber überprüfen!


 
Klar, aber *was ist eigentlich erforderlich*? 
Beispiel: Ein Bundespräsidiumsmitglied reist zur Jahreshauptversammlung eines Landesverbandes und spricht dort 15 Minuten ein Grußwort. Erforderlich? Falls der LV einen Beamer hat, könnte man das auch mit einer Videobotschaft machen.... Allerdings könnte man dann im Haushalt die Anschaffung einer Videokamera kritisieren unter dem Gesichtspunkt: Wofür braucht das ein Bundesverband.

Wie würden Sie entscheiden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Klar, aber *was ist eigentlich erforderlich*?
> Beispiel: Ein Bundespräsidiumsmitglied reist zur Jahreshauptversammlung eines Landesverbandes und spricht dort 15 Minuten ein Grußwort. Erforderlich? Falls der LV einen Beamer hat, könnte man das auch mit einer Videobotschaft machen.... Allerdings könnte man dann im Haushalt die Anschaffung einer Videokamera kritisieren unter dem Gesichtspunkt: Wofür braucht das ein Bundesverband.
> 
> Wie würden Sie entscheiden?




Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:

Einem Präsi, der was für Angler macht, würde ich sogar das Doppelte/Mehrfache  zahlen wollen.

Präsis wie Mohnert, Markstein, Braun, Weichenhan, Brillowski, Richter, Heldt  etc. aber keinen einzigen Cent, da die dem Angeln und den Anglern in meinen Augen mehr schaden als nützen..

Schon von daher finde ich den Beschluss von NDS zur Kündigung gut.

Wenn deren Beiträge für den Bund (egal ob VDSF oder DAFV) fehlen, ist es auch ein Teil der als Grund genannten "Schadensbegrenzung", wenn in meinen Augen unfähige Präsis nicht mehr so viel auf Anglerkosten (zumindest nicht auf Kosten der Angler vom LSFV-NDS) durch die Lande tingeln könnnen, um Anglern und dem Angeln noch mehr zu schaden.....


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

3500 Reisekosten pro Jahr sind nun wirklich keine Höhe, die verfahre ich schon an Sprit.
Gruß A.

Wie sit das nun eigentlich : Kündigung wirksam zum 31.12.2013, stimmberechtigt in 2013 , also im Februar?
Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Aber zum topic:

Das VDSF-Präsidium setzt seinen Kurs fort. Trotz offenkundiger Mängel und offener Kritik daran aus den Landesverbänden lautet die Devise: Augen zu und durch!
Bislang einzige Begründung: gesetzliche Fristen. Wie schwach! Kein Gesetz zwingt den VDSF, den Prozess JETZT auf Biegen und vor allem Brechen zu Ende zu führen.
Und es sieht so aus, als nimmt das VDSF-Präsidium dieses BRECHEN sehenden Auges in Kauf. Statt als starker Verband in einen größeren Verband aufzugehen, schart das VDSF-Präsidium nur noch diejenigen um sich, denen die Fusion mehr oder weniger egal ist und die zustimmen, weil das Präsidium das so vorgibt. Einen VDSF ohne Bayern, ohne Thüringen, ohne Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, ohne Niedersachsen und ohne Schleswig-Holstein, einen solchen Verband kann man schon mit Fug und Recht als EXTREM WESTDEUTSCHER RUMPFVERBAND bezeichnen.
Und der DAV?
Natürlich kann man einen Bräutigam heiraten, der zwei Beine, einen Arm und zwei Hände verloren hat. Denn es kommt ja auf die inneren Werte des Bräutigams drauf an. Nicht wahr, wegen der inneren Werte des VDSF wolltet ihr die Hochzeit? So ist es doch, oder ging es um das Portemonnaie?


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Sich jetzt über die Reisekosten zu mokieren ist wohl etwas zu einfach.

Sind ja schliesslich keine Lustreisen ala ERGO etc.

Halten sich absolut im Rahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zum topic:


Ne, ist nicht das Topic hier, was der VDSF-Bund oder deren Präsident macht, wenngleich Dein Lieblingsthema ;-)).

Hier gehts um die Kündigung des LSFV-NDS.

Also was der nun eben NICHT MEHR mitmacht.

Da nun auch offiziell klar ist, dass es mit dieser Kündigung eben keinen einheitlichen Dachverband geben wird, bin ich mal gespannt, in wie weit das nun Eingang in die Überlegungen der beiden Bundesverbände und der diese sinnlose (Kon)Fusion vorwärtstreibenden (w)irren Initiative finden wird....


----------



## welsstipper (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

und wo finde ich ob mein verein dort mitglied ist oder nicht ? http://www.angler-verein-nienburg.de/

im VDSF sind sie das weiß ich, da ich diesen bekloppten ausweis habe ... wo ich jedes jahr eine marke einkleben muß ... 

einzigster vorteil ist da sich bei gelegentlichen kontrollen am wasser einfach meinen vdsf ausweis vorzeige .. steht ja auch alles drin und sogar mit foto, so kann ich mir meinen personalausweis sparen jedenfalls hat noch nie einer nach gefragt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



> und wo finde ich ob mein verein dort mitglied ist oder nicht


Lies die Satzung Deines Vereines, §1....

Auch Du gehörst zu den Glücklichen, die das Joch des VDSF/DAFV abschütteln dürfen...


----------



## Honeyball (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Dein Verein ist Mitglied und gehört dem Bezirk 16 (Untere Weser) an.
Kannst Du auch auf der Verbandsseite finden...


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Nochmal was außer der Reihe.
Die geschätzen Gesamtreisekosten belaufen sich auf ca. 42.000 € und zwar für das Jahr 2012 das oben war nur für das Halbjahr.

@ Brotfisch  
meine Spritkosten zum angeln dürften 200 € wohl kaum überschreiten (bin doch schon am Wasser)

Ansonsten Glückwunsch an den LSFV- NDS


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wie sit das nun eigentlich : Kündigung wirksam zum 31.12.2013, stimmberechtigt in 2013 , also im Februar?
> Gruß A.


 
Ja, dann sind sie ja noch im VDSF.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Hallo,

stimmberechtigt sein und auch abstimmen sind ja auch zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Moin

Werner,Rainer,Carsten..........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZPHWMhiggo



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## mathei (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

denke sie sind stimmberechtigt im februar. was die kündigung ansich betrifft, ist es eine logische konseqenz. ( ernst gemeint oder poltischer Schachzug ). das bleibt ab zu warten. ist ja nicht so, das sie von anfang an dagegen waren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Die geschätzen Gesamtreisekosten belaufen sich auf ca. 42.000 € und zwar für das Jahr 2012 das oben war nur für das Halbjahr.


Reisen im bösen Winter nach Griechenland, Spanien, ... paneuropäische Treffen und Erweiterungen .... schöne Hotels und Damen, da geht schon was weg vonner gesammelten Beitragszahlerkohle! :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254524


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, dann sind sie ja noch im VDSF.


 
Danke, nicht, dass zu der Tagung nur die "Ja-Sager"  anwesend sind und abstimmen dürfen.
Dann wäre das Ergebnis ja vorweggenommen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Hallo,



> Danke, nicht, dass zu der Tagung nur die "Ja-Sager"  anwesend sind und abstimmen dürfen.


Wäre doch perfekt .... desto eher steigen die Anderen zum 31.12.2013 aus und desto schneller ist dieser Verein dann zahlungsunfähig.

Oder die jetzigen Unverbesserlichen führen dann halt 15 Euro / pro Mitglied ab oder verschulden sich gar selber bis zum AUS.

Wer diese Posse zum 15.02 immer noch unterstützt, hat es langsam dann nicht anders verdient.


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Hallo zusammen und schönen Gruß aus Hannover. Endlich frei vom VDSF und noch jährlich 180000 Euro gespart. Stecken wir dieses Geld jährlich in das schon vorhandene Lachsprogramm, haben wir bald an der Aller, Leine, Weser und in den Harzflüssen Verhältnisse wie in Alaska! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254524


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage OT:
> Mir fällt auf, dass viele aus MeckPomm hier schreiben und das gut finden, was NDS da macht..
> 
> Dann seid ihr wohl alle nicht in eurem LV in MV, der ja unbedingt diese Fusion will, gerade wegen der NDS jetzt gekündigt hat..
> ...



Ich bin *NICHT* im LV M-V. Zwangsläufig damals, als ich noch im Ortsverein war. Aber das ist, .... |kopfkrat   ca. 10 Jahre her. Da ich ausschließlich in MV an der Küste fische, ist es für mich persönlich so besser. Und wie man sieht, schein es auch gut so zu sein. Nach der Wende 1990 konnte der Landesverband nicht schnell genug sich dem VDSF anschließen. #d
Ich hab´s damals schon nicht verstanden. Und wenn man heute die Landesverbände von z.B. Brandenburg, Sachsen, Thüringen und Sachsen Anhalt sieht, dann sieht man was vernüftige Landesarbeit bezüglich der Angler und deren Interesse ausmacht. Einfach nur "Beispielhaft"!!!

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## ivo (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Und wenn man heute die Landesverbände von z.B. Brandenburg, Sachsen, Thüringen und Sachsen Anhalt sieht, dann sieht man was vernüftige Landesarbeit bezüglich der Angler und deren Interesse ausmacht. Einfach nur "Beispielhaft"!!!




Erklär mal bitte aus deiner Sicht die Unterschiede zu MV.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Zitat: _"Die Mitgliedsvereine werden aufgrund der Satzungsregelung in einem morgigen Rundschreiben mit dem Hinweis auf Abhandlung in der Mitgliederversammlung am 05.05.2013 in Nienburg informiert."
_

Auch wenn ich jetzt mal wieder die Gegner der Fusion auf die Palme bringe. 
Was ist jetzt an dem Verhalten des Landesverband NDS demokratisch. Der Vorstand kündigt die Mitgliedschaft, teilt dies den Mitgliedern mit und die dürfen dann im Mai über den vollzogenen Austritt abstimmen.

#c


----------



## Sharpo (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Zitat: _"Die Mitgliedsvereine werden aufgrund der Satzungsregelung in einem morgigen Rundschreiben mit dem Hinweis auf Abhandlung in der Mitgliederversammlung am 05.05.2013 in Nienburg informiert."
> _
> 
> Auch wenn ich jetzt mal wieder die Gegner der Fusion auf die Palme bringe.
> ...



Es sind Fristen einzuhalten.
Eine Kündigung kann aber jederzeit zurück genommen werden. Wobei eine zu spät eingereichte Kündigung ein weiteres jahr im Bundesverband bedeuten würde.

Also wird vorsorglich gekündigt und dann darüber abgestimmt.

Ein ganz normaler und verantwortungsvoller Vorgang.


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es sind Fristen einzuhalten.
> Eine Kündigung kann aber jederzeit zurück genommen werden. Wobei eine zu spät eingereichte Kündigung ein weiteres jahr im Bundesverband bedeuten würde.
> 
> Also wird vorsorglich gekündigt und dann darüber abgestimmt.
> ...


sehe ich auch so. und somit hat jeder die möglichkeit sich ausreichend zu informieren. und erst dann wird abgestimmt. #6


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es sind Fristen einzuhalten.
> Eine Kündigung kann aber jederzeit zurück genommen werden. Wobei eine zu spät eingereichte Kündigung ein weiteres jahr im Bundesverband bedeuten würde.



Eine einmal ausgesprochene Kündigung kann man nicht zurücknehmen. Man kann sich vllt mit dem gegenüber darauf einigen, dass man das Verhältnis unter den bisherigen Bedingungen fortsetzt und die Kündigung unwirksam ist.
Stimmt der aber nicht zu, bleibt es bei der Kündigung!


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eine einmal ausgesprochene Kündigung kann man nicht zurücknehmen. Man kann sich vllt mit dem gegenüber darauf einigen, dass man das Verhältnis unter den bisherigen Bedingungen fortsetzt und die Kündigung unwirksam ist.
> Stimmt der aber nicht zu, bleibt es bei der Kündigung!


mag sein. aber. wer will schon auf 180.000 € verzichten. von daher, ist nds erst mal in einer guten position.
politisch nennt sich das später koalitionsverhandlung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Der Verband aus Nds hält lediglich Schaden von seinen Mitgliedern ab. Der Schritt wird mit den Kosten ja auch Begründet. Bei den Vereinen und Verbänden ist sogut wie garnichts demokratisch...hat nun eine undemokratische Entscheidung einen negativen Effekt für den Verband, dann kommen die Verbandstreuen und rufen nach Demokratie.

Wären die Verbände demokratisch, dann wäre die Fusion wohl ganz anders gelaufen. Die Leute aus Nds ziehen die Konsequenzen aus dem Drama und sind nun die Bösen...ist klar.

Für mich haben die alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Für mich haben die alles richtig gemacht!


für mich auch. hoffe die ziehen das auch durch. ich in mv, bin glaub ich im arsxx. angekündigt war ja kündigung nach dem scheitern der fusion. seit dem nix mehr zu hören.und bald ist neujahr. ( kündigungsfrist )


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eine einmal ausgesprochene Kündigung kann man nicht zurücknehmen. Man kann sich vllt mit dem gegenüber darauf einigen, dass man das Verhältnis unter den bisherigen Bedingungen fortsetzt und die Kündigung unwirksam ist.
> Stimmt der aber nicht zu, bleibt es bei der Kündigung!


 
Und? Dann tritt man wieder ein- bei einem gemeinnützigen Verein kein Problem!


----------



## Knispel (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Zu Niedersachsen  -ich kann nur nicht verstehen, dass man vom 2. großen niedersächsischen Verband : Weser - Ems überhaupt nichts hört. Nicht auf ihre Seite, einfach nur das Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Da sehe ich zwei Antwortmöglichkeiten bzw. mögliche Gründe:

1.) Man ist noch in der Entscheidungsfindungsphase

2.) Man hat aufgrund der räumlichen Überschneidung ganz einfach Angst, dass einzelne Vereine nach NDS wechseln könnten.


Best Case - Lösung:
Mit Herrn Klasing telefonieren und gemeindam an einem Strang ziehen.

Ich kenne Weser-Ems zu wenig, um schon ein Bild von den dortigen Entscheidungsträgern zu haben.#c


----------



## Wegberger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS hat die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF gekündigt*

Hallo,

sind eigentlich auf die nächste Abstimmungsrunde im Frühjahr hin die 25 % + 1 Stimme klar definiert? 

Wieviel machen die Stimmen aus NDS  in % aus (insbesonders wenn die 4 Ja Stimmen aus Thüringen wegfallen) ?


----------

